# Proper Klein Sizing



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

This is my first official post here. I've been riding full suspension bikes for a while now and given my commute, want to get back into a hardtail frame. I've had Cannondales and Treks for the longest time but always remember as a kid drooling over Kleins. Since then I've always wanted one but the timing and pricing was never right.

My question to all those who ride a Klein is what size should I get? I'm 5'11 1/2 to 6' (depending on posture for the day) with a 32" inseam.

I've found a 22" Pulse but I typically have always ridden Large frames (19.5-21.5). I know Klein measured differently and would like someone with first-hand experience on these bikes to help me out. Is the 22" going to be a pain is butt (or nuts in this case)? I don't plan on using it on rough terrain trails as I have my FS bike for that. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Brody


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

22" is too big for sure.

You may be in between sizing. 

19" is a Klein small, 20" is a Klein medium. 22" would be a Klein XL and probably too big for you.

My Attitude is technically a small and I'm 5'10 1/2" with a 32 inseam. I've got some post showing, but not at the limit line.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Too big. Geometry chart is here:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Klein/Klein1996.pdf


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I have 2) XL Kleins. Standover height is 30".


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

zygote2k said:


> I have 2) XL Kleins. Standover height is 30".


Thats's kind of what I'm noticing. The guy I'm buying from said 30" but the Klein geometry guide says just shy of 32". My trek is a 19.5 and with the TT slope it ranges between 32.5" to 30.25" near seat tube.


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

Which models by the way?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

You sound like you could ride either a Small or a Medium. Medium is really just that, kind of overs a broad range. I'm 6'1" and ride a medium with a 400mm post and it's great, but a 21" is much better.

They're all great bikes really. A Pulse is one of the most versatile (Rascal as well) while the early Attitudes and Adroits are more collectable.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

My '00 Attitude Comp (Medium) is just fine for me: 5'10"…32" inseam


----------

